#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  <<<Notificatie bij verwijderd bericht>>>

## moderator

Beste Allemaal,

Bij het verwijderen van een bericht-onderwerp op het forum zal er een bericht met de motivatie door de moderator worden achtergelaten.

Mocht er ondanks deze notificatie aanleiding zijn voor nader overleg dan stuurt u een mailtje naar ons.

----------

